# "How to make lithium polymer batteries for electric car" on You Tube



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to find prices for lithium foil, separator's and anodes . does anyone have contacts . Oh check out the video


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

Where is the vid?


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

go to you tube search "how to make lithium polymer batteries for electric car"


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

I just found this place:
http://www.americanelements.com/lifoil.html

Have you found information on how to create the anodes and cathodes once you have the Lithium foil?

From the video is looks like you just wrap it up. But, of course they are leaving the key points of the process out.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

good find . still working on what separators , and anodes .I put a request for lithium ingot and foil quote.


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

In the video it said that they put a polypropelene film on one side of the lithium foil to keep it from sticking together. Do you think that take that off? Then, when they wrap the 26 layers (before curing at 80 degrees C) are they wraping it around the said polymer, or is the polymer the polypropelene?


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

What would you do with the Ingot if you got that?


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

I found the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqywKcJ0J2M

That's a cool video, and even cooler clean room and equipment. Those workers are covered head-to-toe. That's a pretty high-end setup, methinks. Perhaps the manufacture of lithium based batteries falls under the category of "Don't Try This At Home?"

JMHO, YMMV.

-Mark


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks mark , for posting the link . Much of what I do should not be done at home .


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

the thinking was that the lithium had to be handled in an inert atmosphere but later found out that 2% humidity air was enough , clean room well what level my guess is not the chip making level .


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

aeroscott said:


> thanks mark , for posting the link . Much of what I do should not be done at home .


LOL, I hear ya.  

I agree, it probably doesn't _need_ to be semiconductor-fab-clean, but it probably wouldn't hurt. I was also wondering how much of the protection being worn was for the benefit of the personnel, rather than the product? Those don't _look_ anything like hazmat suits, but I have no clue what physical contact with lithium foil would be like. And of course, the machines being used to go from ingot to foil are probably seriously expensive.

I still like watching video of stuff like that, even if it does make it look deceptively easy. 

-Mark

PS - Watching the video, I was also intrigued by the idea of a "sticky metal", which lithium is said to be. Wonder what _that's_ like?


----------



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

Handling lithium is no big deal (unless you hands are wet), but personally I'm not going to try making my own battery. I suppose one could safely make a small one, but the size needed to run a car would be some seriously dangerous stuff.


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea, I think that it would be outrageous to try and make a single cell that could power a car.

But, you can get modular clean room setups. If you are able to buy foil and get the proper other stuff/magic that goes into the cell. I am sure it could be done to make a small amount of cells.

It would be extremely cool to be able to say you made your own Li-Ion battery pack.


----------



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

It would, you're right. Almost as cool, would also be having on your headstone "He was making his own Li-Ion battery". Having said, that I would probably try it if I hadn't played with Lithium enough to know it does not so fun things.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

vwdevotee said:


> It would, you're right. Almost as cool, would also be having on your headstone "He was making his own Li-Ion battery".


  And thusly, I snorted cola all over my keyboard. Thanks for the laugh. Send me a keyboard.

-Mark


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

just talked to a guy who's son designed the printer for the printed solar cells . with today's printer technology , distributing the ink in combinations of elements ,form one or more jets . then re coating with with other inks . this should make a great thin film battery building plant as well as solar cell plant .


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

just googled " printed battery " lots of good-es .


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Something seemed out of sequence, as the battery was called done, then the metalizing spray was applied.
Not sure what the spray was supposed to to.  It might have been putting the wires on, but was not explained as such.

Then the sections were installed in a module.

The ingot would be worhtless to us, but the foil would be nice to get a hold of.

Interesting to see how the cells were made. Doesn't show why the price is so high on them, compared with the labor involved in putting one together.
Are the materials that high priced???
Amother question. 
It looks like they are winding up a capacitor. 

There would need to be a tab for the inside starting layer and a tab for the finished layer to put the electric leads on (shown in the picture of the assembling the cells).

How were the electric leads put on?

I may pull apart an lit-ion to check out how it is put together.

I have a lot more questions that the too short film doesn't answer.


----------

